# Daphnee's Story



## Gabby (Jan 18, 2005)

Daphnee's story starts 6 years ago, while I'm not familiar with the tale, I have a vague idea of ideas. I understand she belonged to a young girl/lady, who then needed to rehome her. At what age she was rehomed I have no idea.. The new people are a daughter mother and father. As is my understanding.. The mother is in the hospital for reasons that were blurry to me, but very unfavorable outcome is expected from what I gather. Daphnee is now 6 years old...

Ireceived a phone call Saturday Jan 8th, from a lady who lives a good hour away from the clinic I work at, but she brings her rabbits to us.

From what I understand, (I live in Ma) she was contacted by a girl who works at a clinic in RI, now I am not sure if this girl ever metDaphnee, or just heard of her, it is quite unclear to me now. I was under the impression she knew her, but at any rate, i was given the girl's number.I called her andin turn she told me about Daphnee, said she was 6 years old and litter trained, and a french lop. (I'm picturing 12 to 15 lbs at least ok, I have space for that). 

So i get a call from the people who are transporting Daphnee, we make plans to meet just over the border of RI at a mall. They tell me she's at least 12 lbs, that she was spayed when she was young, she is healthy, litter box trained and peach color.

Tuesday Jan 11, I get lost on my way there *red faced was suposed to be a straight shot.. darn construction* At any rate, an hour lateI meet up with them, first thingI notice is left eye is a bit weapy but they want to get her in my car and get on their way, ratherfrom impatience from waiting for me, or just wanting to get rid of her as fast as possible i don't know.

At any rate, it is now shortly after 11am and I have an hour dive back and I still have to be at work for 1pm. Thankfully, the drive home is uneventful. I rush home, change my clothes, and then do a quick exam of Daphnee in my car. First thing I notice taking her out of her cardboard carrieris one side her face is bigger than the other (now that i see her face on). It's the side with the weepy eye. Ok that makes sense, she also feels boney, and i look in her mouth, nightmare city. She also has a lump on her chest...

So off to work her and I go. Where I check her out a little better on a table. Defenitelyan abscess in her cheek, teeth need cutting and filing, and she has a cyst in her mammary gland...

The vets say the cysts like that are almost always benign, but that her surgery on Saturday will be long enough w/o checking that..

So Daphnee lives at work from the 11 to the 15th.. She is started on antibiotics a couple days prior to surgery.

Saturday the15th, she goes under the knife, which was a very long surgery. They remove the abcess, stuff the pocket with penG, and cut and file teeth. May sound easy, but she was under for a good hour or more. We are leaving the cyst alone unless it chages or causes her problems..

Ihold her while she is waking up. Now truthfully, I tried to be distant with her in the days she was waiting for surgery, becauseI didn't wanna get attached to a bun that may possnot make it on the surgery table or if we found something so horrible, like the infection infected far more of her face than we could see. 

So while I'm holding her I can feel just how bony she is. Oh i forgot to mention she is a mini lop not a french, that was the second thing i noticed when i firstsaw her. She is very malnourished, the stuff they had given to me whenI took her was a horrible feed mix, and i don't believe she had ever seen hay in her life.

She was started on good food on Tuesday, good quality pellets and hay, big diet change right there. On taking her home saturday night, she didn't eat much, but sunday she wolfed down her bowl of pellets and oats. She's drinking very well and starting to poop better/ She had sme NASTY poos the first few days. D

id I forget anything? Pictures coming soon...


----------



## Gabby (Jan 18, 2005)

this is daphnee's lump on Tuesday Jan 11th


----------



## Gabby (Jan 18, 2005)

this is Daphnee's face post surgery


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 18, 2005)

Oh dear  I hate that people are so stupid that they don't take care of the bunnies properly! 

I had no clue when I got Bo, but I looked..... I found what ever information I could and finally found the House Rabbit Society website. 

I swear, pet shops should be required to hand out information on care sheets with each animal. I also think private adoptions should be handled the same (I know there is no way to regulate it ) I just feel so bad for the bunnies 

You are truly a savior to these babies, Gabby! I sure hope Daphnee does really well with you. Is she truly peachy colored? she sounds to be very pretty!


----------



## mygrl2k3 (Jan 18, 2005)

Awwww she is a pretty girl. Such a sad story and they told you she was healthy. maybe they wanted to take off so fast cause they knew she wasnt. I hope she makes a full recovery. Its a good thing you have her now.

Cristy


----------



## Gabby (Jan 18, 2005)

*Bo B Bunny wrote:*


> Oh dear  I hate that people are so stupid thatthey don't take care of the bunnies properly!
> 
> I had no clue when I got Bo, but I looked..... I found whateverinformation I could and finally found the House Rabbit Societywebsite.
> 
> ...


Bo dear look up photos


----------



## Carolyn (Jan 18, 2005)

Thank _GOD_ she has you, Gabby! 

She's such a pretty girl! I know how upset you were to see her. Shame on them for not even giving you a clue as to whatwas going on. She's a story of great strength as it is to have her survive such a procedure at her age and with all the stresses of a new environment. 

That poor Angel. She's finally Home though. Bless your heart for taking such good care of her.

Thank you for sharing that story.





-Carolyn


----------



## Gabby (Jan 18, 2005)

*mygrl2k3 wrote:*


> Awwww she is a pretty girl. Such a sad story and they told you she was healthy. maybe they wanted to take off so fast cause they knew she wasnt. I hope she makes a full recovery. Its a good thing you have her now.
> 
> Cristy


they kept stressing to me she was "very old 6 years old" like that was some big deciding factor... I said so.. i have an 11 yr old..all the well wishes for a speedy recover i hope she help her as the power of thoughts/prayers seem to be extremely powerful.thank you


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 18, 2005)

LOL! I was replying when you put those up! 

Oh, Gabby she's gorgeous! I love her color!

I can't wait to see her all healed up from surgery.


----------



## Gabby (Jan 18, 2005)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> LOL! I was replying when you put those up!
> 
> Oh, Gabby she's gorgeous! I love her color!
> 
> I can't wait to see her all healed up from surgery.


and at a normal weight, i feel like i could break her right now as boney as she is, it's doesn't so up as well looking at her, but if you could feel her you'd be outraged she ws so skinny. and it can't be from the horrid teeth as she was eating great the first few days i had her before her surgery.


----------



## Carolyn (Jan 18, 2005)

So glad you didn't let them talk you out of getting that lump removed. Poor dear probably feels 20 lbs.lighter without that baseball on her head.

You'll fatten her and love her right up. Little does she know, her life has just begun.

-Carolyn


----------



## Gabby (Jan 18, 2005)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> Thank _GOD_ she has you, Gabby!
> 
> She's such a pretty girl! I know how upset you were to see her. Shame on them for not even giving you a clue as to what was going on. She's a story of great strength as it is to have her survive such a procedure at her age and with all the stresses of a new environment.
> That poor Angel. She's finally Home though. Bless your heart for taking such good care of her.
> ...


she is a pretty girl, and will be prettier yet as she becomes the rabbit she should have been to start with. She doesn't mind the dogs, the first day she his from them, but today when they get to nosey she stomps her feet at them. infarct Promise loves her and lays next to her as she did Crescent. Daphnee is her new buddy.And Daphnee seems to like her so all is well there. now I must return a call about a black rabbit running free.. Any tips from anyone on how to catch a rabbit who I guess has been roaming a neighborhood freely fo ay least 6 months???? not sure it will be possible, but i'll call back....I ell you when it rains it pours.. I loose 2 and i get a call about 2,how does that work?


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 18, 2005)

I think the girl needs a few extra oats for awhile! that should help fatten her up! I can see how she's thin. I am horrified she was so ill 

Are her teeth aligned properly? Was she just not getting hay and other things that would help her keep them filed down? 

Her ears are gorgeous! I wish I could give her ear rubs and a treat


----------



## Gabby (Jan 18, 2005)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> So glad you didn't let them talk you out of getting that lump removed. Poor dear probably feels 20 lbs. lighter without that baseball on her head.
> 
> You'll fatten her and love her right up. Little does she know, her life has just begun.
> 
> -Carolyn


They never tried to talk me out of removing her face lump, that was a do or die surgery, we are not removing her cyst on her chest, wouldn't have been possible on Saturday anyways.


----------



## Gabby (Jan 18, 2005)

*Bo B Bunny wrote:*


> I think the girl needs a few extra oats for awhile! that should help fatten her up! I can see how she's thin. I am horrified she was so ill
> 
> Are her teeth aligned properly? Was she just not getting hay and other things that would help her keep them filed down?
> 
> Her ears are gorgeous! I wish I could give her ear rubs and a treat


I don't believe she had ever seen hay before in her life...she had a hanging toy in her cage, but not really in a convient place to chew on it was short and hung from the center of the cage... my guys sem to prefur a chew toy be against the a "wall" so they can push it against something while chewing.. and she is getting oats galore(within reason)and she LOVES them once she tried them, took her a few hours to decide they were ok to try LOL She does have beautiful ears though, I'll give her some ear rubs from you, and when her gut has adjusted a lovely treat


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 18, 2005)

Isn't it funny they have to have the "new" food around for a bit before deciding it's actually ok to eat it? lol. 

I'm glad she likes the oats. They are good for her (mild for the tummy that's getting used to real bunny food!) I feel so bad for her. She's such a sweet girl I can tell!

I also think it's wonderful that Promise loves her and is finding a new house companion in her. 

You were needed to save this bunny, that's why things happen the way they do. 

As for the free roaming bunny, you could try a hav a heart coon trap? I don't know if they are safe for bunnies or not. I think if you hold a banana out, he'd probably jump for you! LOL!


----------



## Gabby (Jan 18, 2005)

*Bo B Bunny wrote:*


> Isn't it funny they have to have the "new" food around for a bit before deciding it's actually ok to eat it? lol.
> 
> I'm glad she likes the oats. They are good for her (mild forthe tummy that's getting used to real bunny food!) I feel so bad for her. She's such a sweet girl I can tell!
> 
> ...


i think one the other girls at work still has the trap to catch a cat in her area.... we shall see


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 18, 2005)

Gabby, are you known as "the bunny lady" in your area? We had a lady who saved cats for a long time and she also would care for cats if you wanted her to board them while you were out of town. We called her "the cat lady" ...... We also had one of the "strange" cat ladies in our neighborhood LOL! You know the ones; 50 cats running all over and she's looking like a witch more and more each day? LOL!


----------



## Stephanie (Jan 18, 2005)

Oh my, I am SO glad that you have her now, Gabby.That is just awful what they let happen to that poor girl. Please keep us very up to date on this, I'm sure day by day things are going to change for her big time, for the better of course. 

That poor bun bun.


----------



## Meganc731 (Jan 18, 2005)

Hi Gabby,

She's so pretty. She's is SO lucky she found you. You're a bunny angel





Megan


----------



## AnnaS (Jan 18, 2005)

poor bunny, its horrible when animals are not treated the right way. But I think with bunnies it happens more than with other animals because people usually know what to do with cats and dogs, but nobody ever heard anything about taking care of bunnies.
I got so many comments from people that bunnies should live in the forest.


----------



## Gabby (Jan 18, 2005)

*Bo B Bunny wrote:*


> Gabby, are you known as "the bunny lady" in your area? We had a lady who saved cats for a long time and she also would care for cats if you wanted her to board them while you were out of town. We called her "the cat lady" ...... We also had one of the "strange" cat ladies in our neighborhood LOL! You know the ones; 50 cats running all over and she's looking like a witch more and more each day? LOL!


um yeah I guess I have been labled as "the bunnylady".. because people I don't even know get my number from someone who knows i have rabbits or takes in rabbts and they call me..... I'm sure some do think me a Crazy rabbit lady just for the fact that I love rabbits LOL.. they understand cat ladies.. or rather expect cat ladies, rabbit ladies is something still forien....

One the vets asked me the day after i took Daphnee "Do you have sucker for rabbits written on your forehead?"... i said I must you wanna see??? LOL


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 18, 2005)

I know what you mean Anna! I can't believe the questions I get about Bo. I had tons of questions myself and got him from a breeder! It was sort of busy and they didn't have time to explain it all I think.... but I didn't give Bo hay for about 10 days! 

Thank goodness I went online to find out why he had soft poos! 

Now I get the "doesn't he stink?", "does he pee all over?", "what fun can a rabbit be? They just sit in their cages don't they? most don't like to be held right?" 

Bo has even gotten our cat to be more playful! He has been a wonderful addition to our family!


----------



## Gabby (Jan 18, 2005)

*Stephanie wrote:*


> Oh my, I am SO glad that you have her now, Gabby. That is just awful what they let happen to that poor girl. Please keep us very up to date on this, I'm sure day by day things are going to change for her big time, for the better of course.
> 
> That poor bun bun.


day by day things will change for sure.. and hopefully all for the better. she was "talking to me" last night... a chirp ans a grunt.. I think I may have a talking rabbit here LOL She always chinned the pet taxi.... Me thinks she is starting to feel a wee bit better...


----------



## Gabby (Jan 18, 2005)

*Meganc731 wrote: *


> Hi Gabby,
> 
> She's so pretty. She's is SO lucky she found you. You're a bunny angel
> 
> ...


aww that is a wonderful sentiment...thank you


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 18, 2005)

*Gabby wrote: *
_um yeah I guess I have been labled as "the bunny lady".. because people I don't even know get my number from someone who knows i have rabbits or takes in rabbts and they call me..... I'm sure some do thinkme a Crazy rabbit lady just for the fact that I love rabbits LOL.. they understand cat ladies.. or rather expect cat ladies, rabbit ladies is something still forien....

One the vets asked me the day after i took Daphnee "Do you have sucker for rabbits written on your forehead?"... i said I must you wanna see??? LOL_



That's what I thought...... people call the "bunny lady" for help! You are the good kind of "animal" lady tho. You are the kind people call who have a problem, they call for a rescue,etc. You aren't the strange lady who eats the cat food with her cats LOL! 

Are you? LMAO! j/k

_
_


----------



## Gabby (Jan 18, 2005)

*AnnaS wrote: *


> poor bunny, its horrible when animals are not treated the right way. But I think with bunnies it happens more than with other animals because people usually know what to do with cats and dogs, but nobody ever heard anything about taking care of bunnies.
> I got so many comments from people that bunnies should live in the forest.


you do hear far more about cat and dog care, but there are still those even who are totally ignorant.. i think they must live with their head in the sand because some of their care is so out there and everywhere you turn...


----------



## Gabby (Jan 18, 2005)

*Bo B Bunny wrote:*


> I know what you mean Anna! I can't believe the questions I get about Bo. I had tons of questions myself and got him from a breeder! It was sort of busy and they didn't have time to explain it all I think.... but I didn't give Bo hay for about 10 days!
> 
> Thank goodness I went online to find out why he had soft poos!
> 
> ...


my husband use to work with a guy who's wife had rabbits as a kid" it was her job to clean them in the makeshift shed, and they didn't get interaction, therefor they were ot friendly and she swaers"you can never convince me rabbits have a personality" i said what ever suite yourself, you are the one missing out...


----------



## Gabby (Jan 18, 2005)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> *Gabby wrote: *
> _um yeah I guess I have been labled as "the bunny lady".. because people I don't even know get my number from someone who knows i have rabbits or takes in rabbts and they call me..... I'm sure some do think me a Crazy rabbit lady just for the fact that I love rabbits LOL.. they understand cat ladies.. or rather expect cat ladies, rabbit ladies is something still forien....
> 
> One the vets asked me the day after i took Daphnee "Do you have sucker for rabbits written on your forehead?"... i said I must you wanna see??? LOL_
> ...


hey i'll have you know I enjoy Romaine on my sandwiches, and I like carrots and dip.. is it a crimeto actually like cooked dandilion greens??? hmm I ask you now??? LMAO


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 18, 2005)

OMG! I can't believe that! Bo is so friendly! He's also got a great personality! He is obvious in his "playing" mean and things. I have also seen him"think"about something...... Lexi was holding him just yesterday and he wanted me. So, hesquirmed and then suddenly stopped. He reached down and just pinched her with his teeth on her arm LOL! You could just "see" his idea come to his mind! 

Most animals have personalities!

Even fish for goodness sake! Our sharks: One is very friendly and comes up for feed and makes little bubble noises for us.The other one is less friendly, and hides until we close the top of the aquarium after we feed .. then he comes up to eat!

Our dove, she loves to have someone push her on her swing and will make noise until someone sees her on it if we aren't watching and she decides she wants pushed! LOL She'll swing herself, but there are times she wants us to do it for her!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 18, 2005)

Well, ok, if she feeds the cats Chicken of the Sea it's ok, but if she's chowing on 9 Lives..... I'm gonna worry! 

My kids saw me using romaine (which I love) on a sandwhich ..... they had never seen me use romaine other than for Bo.They both said "OH, MOM! that's gross!" lol!


----------



## AnnaS (Jan 18, 2005)

Bo B Bunny wrote:


> I know what you mean Anna! I can't believe the questions I get about Bo. I had tons of questions myself and got him from a breeder! It was sort of busy and they didn't have time to explain it all I think.... but I didn't give Bo hay for about 10 days!
> 
> Thank goodness I went online to find out why he had soft poos!
> 
> ...



yeah I know exactly what you are talking about. Most of questions come from my relatives too. I am only glad that my parents are very understanding and like our bunny. My in laws is a whole different story.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 18, 2005)

Oh, yeah, my inlaws think the bunny belongs outside! 

My mom loves Bo. She saw him right when we got him and went with him to WAKE my dad to see him LOL! He liked him too.


----------



## AnnaS (Jan 18, 2005)

Bo B Bunny wrote:


> Oh, yeah, my inlaws think the bunny belongs outside!
> 
> My mom loves Bo. She saw him right when we got him and went with him to WAKE my dad to see him LOL! He liked him too.


 oh I am so happy I am not the only one.


----------



## Gabby (Jan 18, 2005)

*Bo B Bunny wrote:*


> OMG! I can't believe that! Bo is so friendly! He's also got a great personality! He is obvious in his "playing"mean and things. I have also seen him "think"about something...... Lexi was holding him just yesterday and he wanted me. So, hesquirmed and then suddenly stopped. He reached down and just pinched her with his teeth on her arm LOL! You could just "see" his idea come to his mind!
> Most animals have personalities!
> Even fish for goodness sake! Our sharks: One is very friendly and comes up for feed and makes little bubble noises for us.The other one is less friendly, and hides until we close the top of the aquarium after we feed .. then he comes up to eat!
> Our dove, she loves to have someone push her on her swing and will make noise until someone sees her on it if we aren't watching and she decides she wants pushed! LOL She'll swing herself, but there are times she wants us to do it for her!


i tell people, i'm sure even snails have a personality once you get to know them.. Hubby has fish, and yeah each one has it's own personality,my fave just passed away, they contracted a fungus, all cleared up now, the medicine even mannaged to clear up one we thought for sure was a goner... hapy happy fish now...

Oh and the birds squak like crazy when they see" their daddy pull int the driveway"


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 18, 2005)

lol Anna, I just ignore them, and roll my eyes when they aren't looking :dude:


----------



## Gabby (Jan 18, 2005)

*Bo B Bunny wrote:*


> Well, ok, if she feeds the cats Chicken of the Sea it's ok, but if she's chowing on 9 Lives..... I'm gonna worry!
> 
> My kids saw me using romaine (which I love) on a sandwhich ..... they had never seen me use romaine other than for Bo.They both said "OH, MOM! that's gross!" lol!


LMAO...no carrot sticks for the kids??? LOL


----------



## AnnaS (Jan 18, 2005)

Gabby wrote:


> *Bo B Bunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Well, ok, if she feeds the cats Chicken of the Sea it's ok, but if she's chowing on9 Lives..... I'm gonna worry!
> ...



LOL I wonder what they think if you gives them raisins or bananas.


----------



## Hannah (Jan 18, 2005)

*Gabby wrote:*


> ....... rabbit running free.. Any tips from anyone how to catch a rabbit who I guess has been roaming a neighborhood freely fo ay least 6 months???? not sure it will be possible, but I'll call back....




Don't Know if anyone replied yet, you could try getting a wire cage, or something like that, place it outside, put some pellets and hay in it,get the rabbit to go in it. Once the rabbit has gone in it a few times,you could attach a string to the door of the cage, and bring it into your house, watch and see what time the rabbit is at the cage. then pull the door shut when rabbit is in the cage. Worked for meHappy trying, Hannah


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 18, 2005)

*AnnaS wrote: *


> Gabby wrote:
> 
> 
> > *Bo B Bunny wrote: *
> ...


Oh, no, my daughter will "share" her carrots and bananawith Bo, but I was gross for eating bunny greens...... until I explained it's people food as well LOL! They were used to iceberg(yuck) lettuce! 

They would say gross to the raisins unless they are chocolate covered! LOL!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 18, 2005)

*Hannah wrote:*


> *Gabby wrote:*
> 
> 
> > ....... rabbit running free.. Any tips from anyone on how to catch a rabbit who I guess has been roaming a neighborhood freely fo ay least 6 months???? not sure it will be possible, but I'll call back....
> ...


Good idea! I did something like that when I was akid. I used 2 laundry baskets.... and caught raccoon. My mom's face when she got home from work and there was a raccoon eating Campbell soup in a basket ..... on her kitchen counter!!!! PRICELESS! 

(turned out the raccoon was a pet and we found his owner by some miracle!)


----------



## Gabby (Jan 18, 2005)

*Hannah wrote:*


> *Gabby wrote:*
> 
> 
> > ....... rabbit running free.. Any tips from anyone on how to catch a rabbit who I guess has been roaming a neighborhood freely fo ay least 6 months???? not sure it will be possible, but i'll call back....
> ...


i talked to the lady this afternoon, she says they tried setting up a have a heart trap, put food in it, and the bun wouldn't go near it, infact you can not get very close to him at all.. she say she's been ut there since at least May of 2004.. She's been putting out food for him. I told her if thy mannage to catch him, or if i can figure out a way to catch him well will give one another a call.


----------



## enslaved (Jan 18, 2005)

Thats such a sad story with a end that I'm sure will turn out great!!! Its nice to hear of people like you that will take a animal into their life like this. Every animal deserves a great life. I defendant agree on that all pet stores should give out a list of how to take good care of their rabbit. People just don't realise that owning a rabbit takes just as much care and time as a dog or cat!!!I've shared a similar experience, and I assure you that rabbits are soo tuff and seem to make it through surgery great. My little one healed up soo fast. I even find that she takes antibiotics great, except she gets soo mad at me everything! The only thing that had ever brought her spirit down was the pain killers. One night I thought she was dead, I had found her passed out with her head in her food bowl!... I wish you luck!


----------



## Gabby (Jan 18, 2005)

*enslaved wrote:*


> Thats such a sad story with a end that I'm sure will turnout great!!! Its nice to hear of people like you that will take a animal into their life like this. Every animal deserves a great life. I defently agree on that all pet stores should give out a list of how to take good care of their rabbit. People just don't realise that owning a rabbit takes just as much care and time as a dog or cat!!! I've shared a similar experence, and I assure you that rabbits are soo tuff and seem to make it through surgery great. My little one healed up soo fast. I even find that she takes antibiotics great, except she gets soo mad at me everything! The only thing that had ever brough her spirit down was the pain killers. One night I thought she was dead, I had found her passed out with her head in her food bowl!... I wish youluck!


what was she on for pain meds? Her spirits are picking up some today, they were down before her surgery.. But her pain med she is on shouldn't bring her down, the pain med she was on for the first couple of days was a narcotic and extended use of that would have brought her down for sure...i've been with buns through surgery, my own and others, surgery other that routine...but it's still so sad to see them in their points of pain,


----------



## Lissa (Jan 18, 2005)

*Bo B Bunny wrote:*


> You are truly a savior to these babies, Gabby! Isure hope Daphnee does really well with you. Is she truly peachy colored? she sounds to be very pretty!


Yes! Bless your heart!!


----------



## Fergi (Jan 18, 2005)

Gabby,

Whenever I hear of your kindness towards buns I get a warm fuzzy feeling. So many animals are looking for their "home" and I amso glad that some of them find there way to you. You are truly an amazing person, not only by taking care of these rabbits but for sharing your stories with us as well. You give me hope that someday, somehow, all animals will have a loving home to live in. When I have finished college it is my goal to buy a piece of land and open a rescue organization so that I too can take in all those animals that need me. Thanks for the inspiration.

Fergi's mom


----------



## Gabby (Jan 18, 2005)

*Fergi wrote: *


> Gabby,
> 
> Whenever I hear of your kindness towards buns I get a warm fuzzy feeling. So many animals are looking for their "home" and I amso glad that some of them find there way to you. You are truly an amazing person, not only by taking care of these rabbits but for sharing your stories with us as well. You give me hope that someday, somehow, all animals will have a loving home to live in. When I have finished college it is my goal to buy a piece of land and open a rescue organization so that I too can take in all those animals that need me. Thanks for the inspiration.
> 
> Fergi's mom


that is extremely touching....and the best to you in finishing school, finding that ideal peice of property and taking in the animals that will need you..my goals now are towards providing them with a far better living space that my new house will provide, the"bunny's room" wont be interrupted by the laundry area or the boiler area like it is now, and is devided up into sections because of this.they will have one nice huge area that will be "blank" and I can decided how to design it to fit our lives... I had hoped to have an area where i could place a shower unit to wash their stuff, they will have their own sink,.. but i'm thinking now of buying a steamer to clean those difficult things that need cleaning in winter, and in summer having the added bonus of taking things outside and power washing the heck out of them.. I know you have time so things to consider when you do create your rescue.


----------



## enslaved (Jan 18, 2005)

My little one had a abcess, it was on her back.She was on pain med for about a week.So she had a pretty big surgery as well. Shes doing a lot better though!


----------



## Fergi (Jan 18, 2005)

Thanks for the tips, I have been researching this kind of thing for awhile now but for warned is for armed. The more preperation I have the more successful I will be. I can't wait for you to be all moved into your new house. You must be super excited. The room you are planning sounds so nice, those bunnies are gonna be living it up! I hope everything goes smoothly for you and don't be surprised if in a years time I am asking for a ton more tips! I am lucky that I am friends with the woman who does the coordinating for the Park Point Bunnies rescue and altering program, that is a project that I intend to start helping with more now that I am the president of the honor society I have some clout to throw around! LOL! I am sure that every one in the club would be happy to help out with this problem we have. If you missed my post on these bunnies a long time ago someone dropped off a pair of bunnies on a "island" connected to my hometown by an ariel lift bridge. Needless to say in the past nine years they have effectively populated the whole island as there are no natural predators to them there. They need help in catching and neutering the males to help stem the population explosion. It's so sad, I drive down there and you see hundreds of little bunnies that look just like yours sitting neglected and dirty under trees. So anyways this will help me get a feel for organizing something on a larger scale.

Good luck with Daphnee, I hope she makes a full recovery and lives a happy life with you from now on.

Fergi's mom


----------



## Gabby (Jan 18, 2005)

*Fergi wrote:*


> Thanks for the tips, I have been researching this kind of thing for awhile now but for warned is for armed. The more preperation I have the more successful I will be. I can't wait for you to be all moved into your new house. You must be super excited. The room you are planning sounds so nice, those bunnies are gonna be living it up! I hope everything goes smoothly for you and don't be suprised if in a years time I am asking for a ton more tips! I am lucky that I am friends with the woman who does the coordinating for the Park Point Bunnies rescue and altering program, that is a project that I intend to start helping with more now that I am the president of the honor society I have some clout to throw around! LOL! I am sure that everyone in the club would be happy to help out with this problem we have. If you missed my post on these bunnies a long time ago someone dropped off a pair of bunnies on a "island" connected to my hometown by an ariel lift bridge. Needless to say in the past nine years they have effectivly populated the whole island as there are no natural predators to them there. They need help in catching and neutering the males to help stem the population explosion. It's so sad, I drive down there and you see hundreds of little bunnies that look just like yours sitting neglected and dirty under trees. So anyways this will help me get a feel for organizing something on a larger scale.
> 
> Good luck with Daphnee, I hope she makes a full recovery and lives a happy life with you from now on.
> 
> Fergi's mom


oh wow the poor dears  I mention things to think about making care and cleaning easier and faster, because the less time you have to spend on cleaning, the more time and energy you can devote to the buns... i think i found a steam cleaner I want...I am happy to share and hear of any info that helps in the care of large groups of indoor buns.. paws crossed everything goes well with your plans..

So tips on catching a free roaming wild acting domestic rabbit? Course tonight will be the coldest night he is free roaming.. hope the weather doesn't do him in it's in the negitive numbers...


----------



## ariel (Jan 18, 2005)

So glad you took her home to live with you, she sure will appreciate it too! I really believe animals know when people care about them. She is very lucky you came into her life, and her into yours. Good luck and keep us updated


----------



## *nepo* (Jan 18, 2005)

Poor Daphne. I'm sure she'll recover with you . What a diffrence knowing how to take care of a bunny and not knowing how to take care of a bunny can make. Good Job for 'rescuing' her from those bad people .


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 18, 2005)

I hope they catch mr. bunny-on-the-loose, Gabby! He surely needs to be looked after.

Nepo, you are definitely right. Along with that, caring about them to take care of them right..... some people just don't care!

I sure hope we find a farm and I have a nice little space for some rescues  I would love to give a bunny a loving home who hasn't had one.


----------



## Gabby (Jan 18, 2005)

*ariel wrote: *


> So glad you took her home to live with you, she sure will appreciate it too! I really believe animals know when people care about them. She isv ery lucky you came into her life, and her into yours. Good luck and keep us updated


i think she will do well. she's starting to show a lot of nerve:?Hubby says she is being very bold with Jennydog.. jenny is a pest....


----------



## Gabby (Jan 18, 2005)

*Bo B Bunny wrote:*


> I hope they catch mr. bunny-on-the-loose, Gabby!He surely needs to be looked after.
> 
> Nepo, you are definitely right. Along with that, caring about them to take care of them right..... some people just don't care!
> 
> I sure hope we find a farm and I have a nice little space for some rescues  I would love to give a bunny a loving home who hasn't had one.


i hope so too...but one thing for sure, he's very indapendant...I'm picturing a feisty bun once caught


----------



## Gabby (Jan 18, 2005)

**nepo* wrote:*


> Poor Daphne. I'm sure she'll recover with you . What a diffrence knowing how to take care of a bunny and not knowing how to take care of a bunny can make. Good Job for 'rescuing' her from those bad people .


thanks,i 'll be sure to keep every bunny updated on he progress.. it seems to change day to day hour to hour


----------



## Delphinum (Jan 19, 2005)

Gabby, you're an angel! Poor little Daphnee! She must have had an awful time but she's truely found the best home now! I'm glad she's been so fortunate to find you.

Good luck catching the other rabbit, it sounds like a challenge! 

Ang xx


----------



## LuvaBun (Jan 19, 2005)

I am just catching up with this post, Oh Gabby, what a sad start the Daphnee has had, and she is such a sweetheart. I am sooo glad that it is you that have her as I know she will have the best of love and help that a bunny can have. It seems like fate that she has become so close to Promise after losing Crescent. I admire you (and your husband ) so much for all you do for the bunnies.Hope everything continues to go well- Jan


----------



## Gabby (Jan 19, 2005)

*Delphinum wrote:*


> Gabby, you're an angel! Poor little Daphnee! She must have had an awful time but she's truely found the best home now! I'm glad she's been so fortunate to find you.
> 
> Good luck catching the other rabbit, it sounds like a challenge!
> 
> Ang xx


I have an angel Maybe she helps


----------



## Gabby (Jan 19, 2005)

*LuvaBun wrote: *


> I am just catching up with this post, Oh Gabby, what a sad start the Daphnee has had, and she is such a sweetheart. I am sooo glad that itis you that have her as I know she will have the best of love and help that a bunny can have. It seems like fate that she has become so close to Promise after losing Crescent. I admire you (and your husband ) so much for all you do for the bunnies. Hope everything continues to go well- Jan


One my friends tells me that maybe certain buns "leave" when they do, because they know others are on their way.. would that be a kinda fate thing? i don't know


----------



## Lissa (Jan 20, 2005)

How is Daphnee recoverying?


----------



## Gabby (Jan 20, 2005)

*Lissa wrote: *


> Howis Daphnee recoverying?


She's at the quiet time of her day, But I popped the top off her pet taxi which she is using as a house so i could feel her over, she is still nervous about being touched, if you touch her head and pet it she is happy even closes her eyes. if you touch her body on the sides at all she fences and makes squeaking noises of fear. however I do feel a wee bit of meat developing on her hips, it wasn't there before so a week of good food it starting to help, no changes on her ribs yet,but I'm sure getting back to her weight will take time. She had a bit of smooch poop today, on her floor.. but everything else is in her litter box like a good girl. Daphene thanks you for asking


----------



## Lissa (Jan 20, 2005)

So glad that she's doing well in recovery. What a strong bunny.


----------



## Gabby (Jan 20, 2005)

*Lissa wrote: *


> Soglad that she's doing well in recovery. What a strong bunny.


i think she has a lot of spunk and fire. she slows down a bit right around the time she is due for her pain meds as well..(noon time)


----------



## Stephanie (Jan 20, 2005)

I'm so glad things are going well with her so far. Slowly but surely she seems to be recovering.


----------



## Gabby (Jan 20, 2005)

*Stephanie wrote:*


> I'm so glad things are going well with her so far. Slowly but surely she seems to be recovering.


thats the bes we can hope or for now, BTW I love your avatar pic


----------



## Lissa (Jan 20, 2005)

*Gabby wrote: *


> thats the bes we can hope or for now, BTW I love your avatar pic


I love her avatar too!!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 20, 2005)

It's good to know she's doing well. I hope she picks up that weight she needs! Poor little girl. It just makes me sick to hear of such abuse


----------



## AnnaS (Jan 20, 2005)

Bo B Bunny wrote:


> It's good to know she's doing well. I hope she picks up that weight she needs! Poor little girl. It just makes me sick to hear of such abuse



I know, I can't hear stories about animals, kids or anybody being treated bad, just rips your heart out.


----------



## RebeccaUK (Jan 20, 2005)

Daphnee is a beautuful girl.

Enjoy her. xx


----------



## Gabby (Jan 20, 2005)

*Bo B Bunny wrote:*


> It's good to know she's doing well. I hope shepicks up that weight she needs! Poor little girl.It just makes me sick to hear of such abuse


she's beenchowing down some more, she'll be packing on the lbs before we knowit.


----------



## Gabby (Jan 20, 2005)

*RebeccaUK wrote: *


> Daphnee is a beautuful girl.
> 
> Enjoy her. xx


i think she is beautiful too, thanks


----------



## Emmy-webby (Jan 20, 2005)

Oh, dear! I hate it whenowners don't take good care of there rabbits. It just makes me angryinside :X


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 21, 2005)

Gabby, it's so good to know she's eatingmore! Her little body probably didn't know how to handleplenty of good food! 

How's the surgery site? Is it healing well?


----------



## Gabby (Jan 21, 2005)

*Emmy-webby wrote:*


> Oh, dear! I hate it when owners don'ttake good care of there rabbits. It just makes me angry inside:X


i hear you on that


----------



## Gabby (Jan 21, 2005)

*Bo B Bunny wrote:*


> Gabby, it's so good to know she's eating more! Herlittle body probably didn't know how to handle plenty of goodfood!
> 
> How's the surgery site? Is it healing well?


it looks good so far... swelling is minor, but there is alwayssome swelling, stitches look good, (knock on wood) it will be her onlysurgery she will have to undergo for her remainder of her life.. shetollerated my poking and proding earlier...she defently has a bunnytudeLOL She took off on me down the hallway earlier when it was med timeand was trying to dissapear into the pc room.. shame shame shame...


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 21, 2005)

Oh, good! Do you have to put antibiotics on it or anything? She's probably got oral ones on board doesn't she?

So cute, she's already taking off to hide  She seems to be comfy with you!

How are she and Promise doing? I think that Dog is a guardian angel, too.


----------



## Gabby (Jan 21, 2005)

*Bo B Bunny wrote:*


> Oh, good! Do you have to put antibiotics on it oranything? She's probably got oral ones on board doesn't she?
> 
> So cute, she's already taking off to hide  She seems to be comfy with you!
> 
> How are she and Promise doing? I think that Dog is a guardian angel, too.


It was so deep into her face that the hole was filled withPenG and stitched up, the outside looks good, it's notknowing wht going on inside that could be the problem. She is onbaytril for her oral antibiotics, and metican for her pain. she was ona heavier pain med her first couple of days.

however new discovery..we have all been so concentrated on her face wenever stopped to see how she hops.. one hind foot curled under... it iseither dislocated or broken somewhere in the hip/knee reagon.. poorbaby, that would make a excelent reason why she hasn't likedto be touched on the side, or picked up... she still kicked me withthat foot when trying to do her meds, looks like we will be doing xraystomorrow.. feel like an idiot for missing this....but thenshe also had 2 vets look at her as well.. but they were looking more ather facetoo....


----------



## Stephanie (Jan 21, 2005)

Oh jeez, just when we all thought she was well onthe road to recovery too. Let us know how the xrays turn out. That poorgirl, again, I am SO glad you rescued her. I am just so angry right nowthinking of those **insert word I can't type here but use yourimagination** people doing that to her. :X

Thanks for the compliment on the avatar, I love that picture of him, thinking of getting it printed up and framing it.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 21, 2005)

Oh boy  

Someone I talked to recently had a bunny with a foot like that, or adog? I can't remember, but I think they left it the way it was....


----------



## Gabby (Jan 21, 2005)

*Stephanie wrote:*


> Oh jeez, just when we all thought she was well on the roadto recovery too. Let us know how the xrays turn out. That poor girl,again, I am SO glad you rescued her. I am just so angry right nowthinking of those **insert word I can't type here but use yourimagination** people doing that to her. :X
> 
> Thanks for the compliment on the avatar, I love that picture of him, thinking of getting it printed up and framing it.


i think we are all feeling a little sheepish,, the vet saysfrom the xray it looks as though it's been dislocated for a while,unsure how long...but her right balljoint of the hip was completelydislocated. They said since it has been out for a while they are notsure if it will stay, but we sedated her and put it back in, but itdoesn't sit fully into the socket. It is taped into place,and she is staying at the office for a few days because the vet didn'twant her to travel untill we know if it will hold in place... THe sagacontinues... And I feel like an idiot for not even noticing...Guess Inever thought a bunny who could kick me so well could possibly have adislocated hip... At least her pelvis isn't broken.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 21, 2005)

Well, with that tumor on her face, I'm sure it wasn't something that caught your eyes.

I'm glad you are trying to get her hip in place. That's just...... What the heck happened??? 

Those things make me want to contact the ASPCA.... I mean.... how abused and neglected was this baby? ya know?


----------



## Gabby (Jan 21, 2005)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> Oh boy
> 
> Someone I talked to recently had a bunny with a foot like that, or adog? I can't remember, but I think they left it the way it was....


wE could leave it, but it is disabling..She has greatcontrol on rugs and towels, hops in and out of the litter box justfine..but when she tries to hop on smooth floor forget it....The vet istalking that if it does not stay in place to remove the ball joint ofthe femur


----------



## Gabby (Jan 21, 2005)

*Bo B Bunny wrote:*


> Well, with that tumor on her face, I'm sure it wasn'tsomething that caught your eyes.
> 
> I'm glad you are trying to get her hip in place. That's just...... What the heck happened???
> 
> Those things make me want to contact the ASPCA.... I mean.... how abused and neglected was this baby? ya know?


it's like one those things we keep finding something new, likenot being able to find the bottom of the barrel.. good grief charliebrown, just what the ____ did happen to her? i fel like i just opened acan of worms......


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 21, 2005)

*Gabby wrote:*


> *Bo B Bunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Well, withthat tumor on her face, I'm sure it wasn't something that caught youreyes.
> ...


Yeah, it's good she's getting a chance... it's just very sad that her condition is so poor.

She seems like a fighter and a good girl.


----------



## LuvaBun (Jan 22, 2005)

Poor little Daphnee - no wonder the people yougot her from left as soon as they did. She must be counting herblessings to be away from them and with you now. I hope her hip managesto stay in place, but I guess it depends how long it has been likethat. Give her a hug - and my Brice too - Jan


----------



## Gabby (Jan 22, 2005)

*Bo B Bunny wrote:*


> *Gabby wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *BoB Bunny wrote: *
> ...


she is a fighter for sure. i'm just shaking my head ...


----------



## Gabby (Jan 22, 2005)

*LuvaBun wrote:*


> Poor little Daphnee - no wonder the people you got her fromleft as soon as they did. She must be counting her blessings to be awayfrom them and with you now. I hope her hip manages to stay in place,but I guess it depends how long it has been like that. Give her a hug -and my Brice too  - Jan


wittle man brice with be excited to hear you are thinking of him 

she couldn't get into the pet taxi fast enough today. I hrld it up tothe kennel door and in she goes.. She was very upset we hadn't givenher a litter box last night, but she was still a bit drugged,and a little drugged with a taped up back leg doesn't go overwell. the angel she is didn't go potty AT ALL over night and she waiteduntill i gave her a litter box this morning.. she hopped in and"flooded" the box. poor darling. She had tossed hay into her water overnight, but thankfully hadn't tipped it over.. She did however mannageto get her foot out of her "bandage" but prayers, fingerscrossed and any other good luck she can get. Her hip is still in placewe xrayed it to be sure.... if it stays 2 weeks we should be ok *knockon wood* so she is on extreamly limited activity.. *PAWSCROSSED*


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 22, 2005)

*Gabby wrote: *


> theangel she is didn't go potty AT ALL over night and she waited untill igave her a litter box this morning.. she hopped in and "flooded" thebox.


OMG!!!!! What a darling little girl! How could anyone be so careless about such a sweet thing??? 

It just breaks my heart.


----------



## Gabby (Jan 22, 2005)

*Bo B Bunny wrote:*


> *Gabby wrote: *
> 
> 
> > the angel she isdidn't go potty AT ALL over night and she waited untill i gave her alitter box this morning.. she hopped in and "flooded" the box.
> ...


i don't know she has a bunnytude, but at the same time she is sweeter than you could imagine...


----------



## Gabby (Jan 23, 2005)

fur is growing back..look look she looks a we bit happier too


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 23, 2005)

She looks better. I imagine she_is_ happier with food in her tummy and someone actually caringfor her!


----------



## ariel (Jan 23, 2005)

You'll probably find this Bun will love you forever and a day, like I said earlier animals know when someone genuinly(sp) loves and cares for them. Hearing your tale really helps torestore my faith in people. 

Yes it makes me very angry that people abuse animals and humans, but itsure makes me heave a huge sigh of relief that there are people whostill care enough to help. 

Good luck and I'm sure with you on her side she'll do great


----------



## Gabby (Jan 23, 2005)

*Bo B Bunny wrote:*


> She looks better. I imagine she _is_ happierwith food in her tummy and someone actually caring for her!


I do know I'm gonna have to find her her very own pet taxi tokeep in her cage with her, she just adores sleeping in the pet taxinow. But i really like the one she is sleeping it, it pops apart easy,has all it's peices, so i think i'll have to find her some cheap onethat will do the trick, shoot if it were yard sale time i could pickher up one that was missing a few parts.. she doesn't need the door..


----------



## Gabby (Jan 23, 2005)

*ariel wrote:*


> You'll probably find this Bun will love you for ever and aday, like I said earlier animals know when someone genuinly (sp) lovesand cares for them. Hearing your tale really helps to restore my faithin people.
> 
> Yes it makes me very angry that people abuse animals and humans, but itsure makes me heave a huge sigh of relief that there are people whostill care enough to help.
> 
> Good luck and I'm sure with you on her side she'll do great


I'm glad someone faith is being restored, because for mehaving come accross her just brings disapointment in people. Grantedthey were trying to rehome her but at what cost to her?What if somebrand new bunny person took them at faith she was perfectlyhealthy...Thay HAD to have known something at least wasn't right withher, right? And to just say oh yeah she a very old rabbit, litter boxtrained but healthy??? come on...


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 23, 2005)

*Gabby wrote:*


> *Bo B Bunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> > She looksbetter. I imagine she _is_ happier with food in hertummy and someone actually caring for her!
> ...


They likehaving their own little retreat don't they? Bo has thatrubbermaid shelf box and he LOVES it. I have thought ofgetting him something a bit bigger, but I don't know if he'd like it asmuch. He licks his beddy bye, he chins it, he arranges hisblankies, he licks his puppy ..... it's so funny to watch him preparefor bed


----------



## Gabby (Jan 23, 2005)

*Bo B Bunny wrote:*


> They like having their own little retreat don'tthey? Bo has that rubbermaid shelf box and he LOVESit. I have thought of getting him something a bit bigger, butI don't know if he'd like it as much. He licks his beddy bye,he chins it, he arranges his blankies, he licks his puppy ..... it's sofunny to watch him prepare for bed


Some my guys have "logcabins" but the opening is in the front..and i don't think the largestsize would be a comfortable fit for her, as it tends to really be morefor the 4lbs to 5 lbs rabbit size.. a couple ofmine have anextra litter box filled with hay that they use as a bed, and they knowthe difference, one is a potty one is a bed, but I think she woulddefently want something designed like a pet taxi...I pick her up pettaxi and all to clean her cage, set her on the floo she pops her headout far enough to nose me, then back in she goes and waits till i puther back in the cage, where apon she inspects my cleaning job LOL


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 23, 2005)

*Gabby wrote:*


> *Bo B Bunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> > They likehaving their own little retreat don't they? Bo has thatrubbermaid shelf box and he LOVES it. I have thought ofgetting him something a bit bigger, but I don't know if he'd like it asmuch. He licks his beddy bye, he chins it, he arranges hisblankies, he licks his puppy ..... it's so funny to watch him preparefor bed
> ...


Don't you love thoseinspections?


----------



## Gabby (Jan 23, 2005)

*Bo B Bunny wrote:*


> *Gabby wrote:*
> 
> 
> > Some my guys have "log cabins" but theopening is in the front..and i don't think the largest size would be acomfortable fit for her, as it tends to really be more for the 4lbs to5 lbs rabbit size.. a couple ofmine have an extra litter boxfilled with hay that they use as a bed, and they know the difference,one is a potty one is a bed, but I think she would defently wantsomething designed like a pet taxi...I pick her up pet taxi and all toclean her cage, set her on the floo she pops her head out far enough tonose me, then back in she goes and waits till i put her back in thecage, where apon she inspects my cleaning job LOL
> ...


LOL, it's cute,unless they decide you didn't put the litter box exactly correct andthey start moving it :Xother than that it's cute LOL.. gonnabe looking up some the grass mat stuff,, maybe the stuff sold by thefoot the corn hust stuff,.. because with daphnees hip she'llneed all the traction she can get, curently she is using some oldtowels..but i'd like a more "chew friendly" floor covering


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 23, 2005)

http://www.costplus.com/costplus/action/public/products?categoryId=30#

Right in the center of the page is a photo of them. I don'tknow if you have a Cost Plus, World Market, but they have them indifferent countries, etc.

These would be nice on her hip also, like..... a bit of padding.


----------



## Gabby (Jan 23, 2005)

*Bo B Bunny wrote:*


> http://www.costplus.com/costplus/action/public/products?categoryId=30#
> 
> Right in the center of the page is a photo of them. I don'tknow if you have a Cost Plus, World Market, but they have them indifferent countries, etc.
> 
> These would be nice on her hip also, like..... a bit of padding.


why thank you Bo, i'll have to go look them up  i'm sure Daphnee will be thaking you too


----------



## ariel (Jan 24, 2005)

Gabby wrote:


> I'm glad someone faith is being restored, because for me havingcome accross her just brings disapointment in people. Granted they weretrying to rehome her but at what cost to her?What if some brand newbunny person took them at faith she was perfectly healthy...Thay HAD tohave known something at least wasn't right with her, right? And to justsay oh yeah she a very old rabbit, litter box trained but healthy???come on...


I agree they had to of known about her condition, now correct me if I'mwrong but wasn't the person who first called you working in a clinic???I don't get it why didn't she mention it or try and check her out firstbefore she organised for you to pick up daphnee??? I know there areprotection laws for animals, does the clinic in which the girl workhave procedures to follow? Like checking out animals before passingthem to their "forever homes"


----------



## Gabby (Jan 24, 2005)

*ariel wrote: *


> Gabby wrote:
> 
> 
> > I'm glad someone faith is being restored, because for me havingcome accross her just brings disapointment in people. Granted they weretrying to rehome her but at what cost to her?What if some brand newbunny person took them at faith she was perfectly healthy...Thay HAD tohave known something at least wasn't right with her, right? And to justsay oh yeah she a very old rabbit, litter box trained but healthy???come on...
> ...


she did not come directly from theclinic, she came from the owners house. Truthfully, i am not sure if itwas the clinic acting on her "bennifit" or if the girl working there,had only heard of her (ie: maybe they placed fliers at the clinic) Hadshe come from the clinic, i sure hope they would have checked her out.my boss just called them all idiots, and said if they saw her at theclinic they must be very stupid:?She is quite opinionated..Course I have to agree on that one. No one was giving me a full story,so I only have peices to fit together. I understand the dayprior to her trip she was dropped of at the transporters house,directly from the owners house. neither of which was the vetinaryworker.. THe lady who contacted me directly does rabbit rescue, buthers are outdoor rabbits, she goes to our clinic, and I believe she wascontacted directly by the clinic worker from the otheroffice. i am upset by the fact thatshe was in thecondition she was in. I donothave the number of theorginal owner, I only have contact numbers of the transporter,and I think I still have the clinic workers number, but I'dhave to check.


----------



## Carolyn (Jan 27, 2005)

Gabby,

I can't believe the photos of Daphne that you sent. 

How's she healing? Is she getting used to you?

-Carolyn


----------



## dr_peter_kraz (Jan 27, 2005)

What a darling.I'm outraged at suchpeople. I very sentimental about such things. Itmust have been hell for the poor girl and she is sobeautiful. Life is on the up and up thats for sure. Well youpet her for me as well. I just said a prayer for her and herhealthy life to come 

Much Love

Peter


----------



## Lissa (Jan 27, 2005)

She is looking so much better already!


----------



## Stephanie (Jan 27, 2005)

I don't know about you guys, but that nose is just begging to be kissed!


----------



## Gabby (Jan 28, 2005)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> Gabby,
> 
> I can't believe the photos of Daphne that you sent.
> 
> ...


can't pick her up, a it hasn't been long enough to let her hipsettl, so when i need to take her out i have her hop into her pet taxiand i pick that up, thats how i give her, her meds. but she enjoys theattention.. i think she is getting used to me for sure, it used to beyou touched her sides or tummy and she bolted, today when i needed herto move, just to clean a spot in her cage, i had my hand on her sidesher tummy, i had to "tickle her tummy" to get her to move 'LOL her facestill is swollen, but it feels ok, it's only been around 10 days or sosince surgery.. she has a min of 30 days worth antibiotics... and withas large as it was, we may have to go back in again... but paws arecrossed that we got it all...and hopefully nything left will be knockedout by her meds... Abcesses in general oon the face are hard to dealwith in buns, they have a high rate of reoccurence... but i'moptamistic, I have a bun i rescued nearly 2 years ago, who haone on her face at that time, was even eating away at the bone*knock onwood* she's been abcess free for nearly 2 years, hers was a bite woundrelation... Pay close attention will be posting pics in each post..Maybe i should start her a new update post??


----------



## Gabby (Jan 28, 2005)

*dr_peter_kraz wrote:*


> What a darling.I'm outraged at suchpeople. I very sentimental about such things. Itmust have been hell for the poor girl and she is sobeautiful. Life is on the up and up thats for sure. Well youpet her for me as well. I just said a prayer for her and herhealthy life to come
> 
> Much Love
> 
> Peter


Aww she thanks you very much I'm sure, as do i


----------



## Gabby (Jan 28, 2005)

it posted twice...


----------



## Gabby (Jan 28, 2005)

*Lissa wrote: *


> She is looking so much better already!


here she is today


----------



## Gabby (Jan 28, 2005)

*Stephanie wrote: *


> Idon't know about you guys, but that nose is just begging to bekissed!


smooch away LOL She could use the love


----------



## LuvaBun (Jan 28, 2005)

Oh, she is looking so much more relaxed, and hercoat seems to be getting a shine to it. It's great that youfound a stress free way to give her her meds, especially as she has somany to take! Give her big hugs from me.- Jan


----------



## m.e. (Jan 28, 2005)

Wow, she's really filling out and she looks so much more relaxed and at ease! You're doing a wonderful job with her


----------



## JimD (Jan 28, 2005)

OMG!!! I'm just catching up on the last half ofthese posts. Last time I checked she was seeming to make someimprovement. And now an injury, too?

Poor babie

Thoughts, prayers, and of course an oh so very special...."JimD ***KISS DA NOSE***".... all sent your way!

~Jim


----------



## Stephanie (Jan 28, 2005)

I can't believe how good she's looking. Her coatlooks great! You can already see her filling out and getting, notplumper, but healthier. 

Great job, Gabby.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 28, 2005)

*LOOK at that precious and beautiful girl! You cansee how much more relaxed and happy she is! She knows she'sbeing loved and cared for now. She likes her towel there too! Iwould love tokiss that sweetnose! I sure wish we could let her know how many people arepulling for her recovery and have fallen in love with her cutesyself!* 


*She looks as if she might have picked up a little weight, has she?*


----------



## Gabby (Jan 28, 2005)

*LuvaBun wrote: *


> Oh,she is looking so much more relaxed, and her coat seems to begetting a shine to it. It's great that you found a stressfree way to give her her meds, especially as she has so many to take!Give her big hugs from me.- Jan


it is good to hear fromothers she is looking better, I thought so, but sometimes you don'treally notice till someone else points it out...she is currently on 1med, 1 cc of baytril once a day.. makes less stress on her, doing itonce a day, and i compounded it into liquid so it was easier to take.Normally I just pill my buns if they need meds, but not being able toreally pick her up or move her with the hip i needed an easier methodof medicating her, this works for now.. Banana flavored baytril


----------



## Gabby (Jan 28, 2005)

*m.e. wrote: *


> Wow,she's really filling out and she looks so much more relaxed and atease! You're doing a wonderful job with her


thanksher looks are deceiving, she is skinnier than she appears, but yesshe is starting to fill in htose hollow spots. All that loose fur andskin makes her appear "puffier". but She defently has been showing mehow relaxed she is, she has actualy let me touch her belly, with only alittle "skin quiver" instead of bolting like the devil was after her.


----------



## Gabby (Jan 28, 2005)

> OMG!!! I'm just catching up on the lasthalf of these posts. Last time I checked she was seeming to make someimprovement. And now an injury, too?
> 
> Poor babie
> 
> ...


she thanks you for the thoughts and prayers. THeinjurry is from before I got her, but we were so centered on all herother ailments that it went unnoticed for a few days... mind you shouldwas checked over by 2 vets and myself, so we are all rather sheepishabout it, but i know none of us ever even thought about setting herdown and watching her hop.. 

and she didn't move much after surgery except to eat drink, and potty,it wasn't till a couple days after while on her pain meds that shedecided to take a stroll down my hallway that i noticed she was lackingthe use of her right hind foot. In one more week e will xrayto be sure her hip has not moved or dislocated again, untill then Ionly pick her up if I have no other choice, I've mannaged not to pickher up for an entire week, I move her by having her hop in and out of apet taxi and i move her in that. BTW she LOVES nose kisses...I tried o snap a pic bt all you could see was my hair


----------



## Gabby (Jan 28, 2005)

*Stephanie wrote: *


> Ican't believe how good she's looking. Her coat looks great! You canalready see her filling out and getting, not plumper, but healthier.
> 
> Great job, Gabby.


thanks, she starting to gain in areas that were loosing muscle,and i'm sure filling out will follow, she is starting to get a shin,but she is also a bit "greesy" in some spots, Once she is feeling moreherself, her coat will look even better. Healthier is the goal


----------



## Gabby (Jan 28, 2005)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> *LOOK at that precious and beautiful girl! You cansee how much more relaxed and happy she is! She knows she'sbeing loved and cared for now. She likes her towel there too! Iwould love tokiss that sweetnose! I sure wish we could let her know how many people arepulling for her recovery and have fallen in love with her cutesyself!*
> 
> 
> *She looks as if she might have picked up a little weight, has she?*


I wont be able to weigh her till next week when we re xrayher hip(i don't have a current working scale), but she is starting tofeel less boney.. she had that 3rd world, boney body, with a roundmalnurioused belly, but she is starting to distrubute her weight, andher belly is becoming normal, while her bones are strting to gain somemeat to them. 

Maybe all the thoughts, warm wishes, prayers and all is what is makingher feel so much more comfy, she now knows there are good people in theworld, ones that want the best for her. I don't normally givebuns towels, i can't bear the thought of them chewing it and getting ablockage, but after her dentistry,and all she isn'tin much mod to chew.. I play to replace her towels with more "chewfriendly" materials, she has to have alot of traction because of herhip, so i'm gonna try and buy some them grass rug things, enough tocover the floor of her future cage...


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 28, 2005)

She's just precious! 

You know, I think some bunnies just don't chew their towels and/orblankies. I think they know they are for snuggles.Bo is terrible about some things... like my purses!!! :XHegot another one! but he's such a good boy when it comes to his blankiesand puppy. I just can't give him any leather LOL!

Oh, she likes nose kisses!!! Now I really want to come and kiss her!!!!!!


----------



## ariel (Jan 28, 2005)

I agree with the others , Daphnee is starting tolook more relaxed and she seems to look like she's put on some weighttoo. Hope her hip goes ok, and by the way you are doing a great joblooking after her, I'm sure she's very happy you are her new andforever mummy


----------



## blueyes65 (Jan 28, 2005)

Oh my Gabby, thats horrible, I feel so bad, andsee Daphnee is obviously in the best care. Its unfortunate there are somany people that just dont get it when they take in a pet. I respectwhat you have done and choices you made, you are a really good person.


----------



## blueyes65 (Jan 28, 2005)

you must show us the before and after pictures, I am sure there will be a remarkable difference in no time, best wishes!


----------



## Gabby (Jan 30, 2005)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> She's just precious!
> 
> You know, I think some bunnies just don't chew their towels and/orblankies. I think they know they are for snuggles.Bo is terrible about some things... like my purses!!! :XHegot another one! but he's such a good boy when it comes to his blankiesand puppy. I just can't give him any leather LOL!
> 
> Oh, she likes nose kisses!!! Now I really want to come and kiss her!!!!!!


she is very sweet, my hubby was telling the couple we went out withwhat a "talker" Daphnee is, she "chatters away" to us, herself, thedogs, it's quite cute. 

Having seen the havoc faberic can cause on the intestines, I don'tthink I'll ever trust it really. But I do agree some bunsseems to be better about not chewing things they shouldn't.


----------



## Gabby (Jan 30, 2005)

*ariel wrote: *


> Iagree with the others , Daphnee is starting to look more relaxed andshe seems to look like she's put on some weight too. Hope her hip goesok, and by the way you are doing a great job looking after her, I'msure she's very happy you are her new and forever mummy


I wasfeeling her hips, ribs and backbone over last night, and they aren't as"sharp" so she is starting to gain, which is good news, she eats like alittle pigletShe surely has a home with me forever, I can'timagine having been neglcted as she was, the poor baby


----------



## Gabby (Jan 30, 2005)

*blueyes65 wrote:*


> Oh my Gabby, thats horrible, I feel so bad, and see Daphneeis obviously in the best care. Its unfortunate there are so many peoplethat just dont get it when they take in a pet. I respect what you havedone and choices you made, you are a really good person.


She has her first pictures in the start of this post, andthen the newests pics i added were from 2 days ago.. I will continue toadd newer pics as I see changes in her... for the next week though herlife is still confinement, no free time, and then it depends on herxray about the hip... but maybe after that i can get some good pics tooother than cage and or pet taxi pics 

I agree there are alot of people who just don't "get it", and also alotof people who only want a "perfect animal" no mecical ailmrnts, oranything that makes themdifferent, like being blind, or 3legged. Life is still precious to those animals as well, and they stillneed love, goodness knows we(humans) aren't perfect, how can we expectanything else in this world to be so?


----------



## Ty-bee (Jan 30, 2005)

Oh Gabby, Bless your heart for all you're doingfor her. I've finally been able to catch up on this post! I have toagree she is looking so much better. Although I must admit everypicture brings tears to my eyes, just the thought of all she's beenthrough...poor baby! How could anyone be so cruel to such a sweetlittle thing...GRR that just outrages me. In my opinion if you wouldn'tlet your children suffer like that then you shouldn't your animals! 

She was definately blessed to have found you!!

Shannon


----------



## Gabby (Jan 30, 2005)

*Ty-bee wrote: *


> OhGabby, Bless your heart for all you're doing for her. I've finally beenable to catch up on this post! I have to agree she is looking so muchbetter. Although I must admit every picture brings tears to my eyes,just the thought of all she's been through...poor baby! How couldanyone be so cruel to such a sweet little thing...GRR that justoutrages me. In my opinion if you wouldn't let your children sufferlike that then you shouldn't your animals!
> 
> She was definately blessed to have found you!!
> 
> Shannon


*
Thank you. She is a sweet girl...I just keep thinking, OK what will wefind next....Maybe x-rays from head to toe wouldn't be a badidea..might find another injury that has healed from when her hip wasdislocated...

The sad thing is it is a disposable society, and some don't stop atliving, breathing, sentient creatures, Be they Human, or animal.
*


----------



## Rowan (Jan 30, 2005)

I've been following this thread daily though Ihaven't said anything till now. Gabby I admire and respect you so muchnot just for what you're doing to help poor Daphnee but for all theother work and help you give to all your animals (and us). I'm with theothers who've said you're their hero. Mine too . I always followanything you post because I know it will be good. 

Every time I look at my now long fully recovered rabbits I bless theinformation you gave me telling me to keep them warm after they reactedso badly to anaesthetic, without that knowledge... well I don't like tothink about it.

I'm another one who's willing Daphnee to get through all this and have a wonderful life with you .

Love

Kate


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 30, 2005)

*Gabby wrote: *


> Having seen the havoc faberic can cause on the intestines, I don'tthink I'll ever trust it really. But I do agree some bunsseems to be better about not chewing things they shouldn't.


Yep, if Bo even attempts to chew something, I'll take it fromhim. I won't ever leave his blankies in his cage if I amgoing to be gone more than a couple of hours. I know he won'tchew them on a regular day, but if I were to be gone for overnight orsomething...... I just don't know how he would show hisfrustration..... My sister-inlaw's dog showed hers by chewing down adoor frame...... :shock:


----------



## dr_peter_kraz (Jan 31, 2005)

*Bo B Bunny wrote:*


>





> Iam so happy for you.Really really happy. Your a great momwith a great point which is she can finally rest now that she has yourlove. I have been readingthis form when you put itup and what a improvementwith her. finally she canknow that theres a mom that cares,
> 
> ```
> 
> ...





> Your the bestlove





> Peter





> *LOOK at that precious and beautiful girl! You cansee how much more relaxed and happy she is! She knows she'sbeing loved and cared for now. She likes her towel there too! Iwould love tokiss that sweetnose! I sure wish we could let her know how many people arepulling for her recovery and have fallen in love with her cutesyself!*
> 
> 
> *She looks as if she might have picked up a little weight, has she?*


----------



## Gabby (Jan 31, 2005)

*Rowan wrote: *


> I'vebeen following this thread daily though I haven't said anything tillnow. Gabby I admire and respect you so much not just for what you'redoing to help poor Daphnee but for all the other work and help you giveto all your animals (and us). I'm with the others who've said you'retheir hero. Mine too . I always follow anything you post because Iknow it will be good.
> 
> Every time I look at my now long fully recovered rabbits I bless theinformation you gave me telling me to keep them warm after they reactedso badly to anaesthetic, without that knowledge... well I don't like tothink about it.
> 
> ...


Awww, i'm touched, that is so sweet and too kind, bless yourheart. I'm glad to hear your babies are doing well, and iwish them only the best

Friday/saturday,,.... we will know if her hip stayed *paws crossed* i'mdreading it will be outbut then that way I am prepared for the worst,and hopefully will have a delightful suprize...


----------



## Carolyn (Jan 31, 2005)

No Question! 

Gabby's One of The Best!!





-Carolyn


----------



## Gabby (Jan 31, 2005)

*dr_peter_kraz wrote:*


> > Iam so happy for you.Really really happy. Your a great momwith a great point which is she can finally rest now that she has yourlove. I have been readingthis form when you put itup and what a improvementwith her. finally she canknow that theres a mom that cares,
> >
> > ```
> >
> > ...


tHankyou I sure hope so, we have her xray to do at the end of this week tocheck her hip, and also now that the swelling is down on the face wehave one more thing to check there too.... paws are crossed for thisbeautiful girl... She may be 6 yrs old, but I think life is juststarting for her...


----------



## Gabby (Jan 31, 2005)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> No Question!
> 
> Gabby's One of The Best!!
> 
> ...


tHanks dearOh i haven't "seen you" promise's HCT isup to 34 as of saturday WOOOHOOOO!!!!!!! a hair below low normal, butthe vets both said if she stayed at 34 for the rest of her life theywould be happy with that.. providing the rest of her life is a longnormal one11 isn't oldso now we arecutting her meds back,2 pills every other day (EOD) x 2 wks... and a HTC check again ....doing good we're flying.. however,,, maybe it;s the liver, but i stillhave to add ID to her food to keep her stool normal.....neverfound anything off on the stool sample though....


----------



## Carolyn (Jan 31, 2005)

Still praying, but Thrilled with the recovery she's making. She's such a great pup!

Another lifesaved!



Way to Go,Gabby!!!



-Carolyn


----------



## Gabby (Jan 31, 2005)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> Stillpraying, but Thrilled with the recovery she's making. She'ssuch a great pup!
> 
> Another lifesaved!
> 
> ...


i wish i knew for a fact what had caused it, but asone of them told me, don't look a gifted horse in the mouth, be happyshe is well and we are seeing results... hip hip hurray! if she staysnormal, i'll be happy never knowing, long as it never comes back tohaunt us....


----------



## Lissa (Jan 31, 2005)

Amazing recovery! What a fighter!


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 10, 2005)

Bump for Chiquita.


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Mar 10, 2005)

awwww, poor girl. i'm just reading up on this post. what a trooper.

love, 

Ellie


----------



## Gabby (Apr 20, 2005)

bit of an update, Daphnee's Abcess came back, butwe expected it would being to the point it was, we went back in andremoved it. it had also decided to grow right under herjugular which had to be ever so delicatly lifted and movedover while the surgery was done...

that is nerve wracking stuff.... it's been 3 weeks now sincethe second surgery and it looks good,.. we plan to extend her stay onantibiotics and keep our paws crossed...And of course the little boogerwill only take compounded baytril she couldn't be like a normal rabbitand eat it in food or be pilled...

My biggest reason for not wanting to pill her is i don't want herkicking after having had that dislocated hip i want to makedrug taking as easy as possible on her...and me



she did look a wee bit like frankin bunny..


----------



## Carolyn (Apr 20, 2005)

I'm so sorry to hear this Gabby. I dohope that she makes a quick and complete recovery. Poorlittle girl has been through the ringer and back, and I'm sure you'refeeling the same way.

Will keep her in my thoughts and prayers. Positive thoughts are sent your way. 





-Carolyn


----------



## LuvaBun (Apr 20, 2005)

Poor Daphne. She is such a trooper. I hope thatshe gets well quickly - and I don't think she could ever look like aFrankin Bunny :X- Jan


----------



## Gabby (Apr 20, 2005)

she thanks you guys, and if you had seen herstitches this time it was frankin bunny.. just because it goes from herface down her neck and onto her shoulder... she got a wee bit of aloose skin tuck...


----------



## Stephanie (Apr 20, 2005)

That poor girl. She has just been through way too much. Thank goodness she has someone like you to care and love her.


----------



## CorkysMom (Apr 20, 2005)

Wow..incredible story...she's lucky to have you! Hope the 2nd surgery gets her done with the bad and on with only good!


----------



## dixonsrabbitry (Apr 21, 2005)

What a very lucky bunny!Shes looks like one I used to have named buttersctotch. Hope everything goes ok for her.


----------



## Gabby (Apr 21, 2005)

[align=right]









Stephaniewrote
[/align]
That poor girl. She has just been through way too much. Thank goodness she has someone like you to care and love her. 

*thanks she actually allows me to pick her up now.. course last nighthad to nearly catch her mid air she decided she was going to try andjump from my arms to her cage:?*

PuterGeekGirlwrote

Wow..incredible story...she's lucky to have you! Hope the 2nd surgery gets her done with the bad and on with only good!
*I hope so too, she isn't getting any younger..she should be 7 this year *

dixonsrabbitrywrote

What a very lucky bunny!Shes looks like one I used to have named buttersctotch. Hope everything goes ok for her.

*thanks, I hope so too, but i think she is a fighter and a survivorfor sure,now to go find some breakfast.. i got up this morning thinkingi was working this am turns out i'm working the afternoon shift so ihave extra time i wasn't expecting to have...also waiting for the sunto come out it's rainy and wet out i'd like to get my bunny boxes cleansince i'm home this AM*


----------



## ariel (Apr 21, 2005)

Oh Gabby, my heart goes out to you and also my praise, you have done amarvelous thing helping this little bun who seems to be such a fighter,I'm sure she knows how much you love her, she is one VERY lucky bunnyto have a bunnymummy like you in her life.


I'll keep you in my thoughts 
**sending you love and positive thoughts**


----------

